# Bay fishing



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone know a good way to catch a mess of black snapper in the bay.....looking for good areas to try out.... Any help?>?>


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Try around the fenders of Bob Sikes bridge. Net up some alewives, baby menhaden or small pinfish and just freeline them next to the pilings.If you have to use some weight either use split shot or tiny slip sinkers. Black snapper are smart so keep everything small. Be sure to use flourocarbon leader 15-20 pound test. When you net up your bait keep some just for chumming. You can crush the alewives or menhaden and really get the snapper in a frenzy. The old Fort Pickens pier is a great place to try I just don't know if they will let you get that close to the pier though. Before it was destroyed this time of the summer you could net up alewives and shake them out of the net and watch the snapper come out and feed. Some really nice ones too. The bay bridge should be holding them also. In fact wherever there are rocks and pilings there will be black snapper. The trick is to find something that will produce some decent size ones. When they cut the limit from ten to five it really hurt the black snapper fishing in the bay. Most of the ones you will catch will be small so it is hard to get a good mess of fish. They are a blast though.


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey man thanks for the help......Appreciate the advice im going to give it a shot....Im pretty sure they will let you around the pier....I will post some pictures if I catch some...


----------

